# Have you guys seen this!!!



## MDubYa (Feb 17, 2011)

Back glass of a car as a sub?! Not sure the SQ, but that's some awesome ingenuity!!

http://wot.motortrend.com/bass-glass-rear-window-subwoofer-revealed-magna-33087.html


----------



## tornaido_3927 (Nov 23, 2009)

Seems optimistic! I wish there were more info on it.. I'd be surprised to see a couple of exciters being able to move a large piece of heavy glass enough to produce subbass, and also to keep it from being heard outside the car.

And I think with only 2 exciters at the base with there being a "hinge" on the diaphragm rather than having an actual piston like movement, it wouldn't quite work as well as they planned, I wouldn't actually know though..

Plus, not sure if I'd want my glass to vibrate it's arse out of the car after some heavy listening! 

One hell of an interesting IB install though 

EDIT: Seems as though Magna has dubbed it _AcoustiVision_


----------



## MDubYa (Feb 17, 2011)

I agree! My only thoughts were visibility and what happens when the surround starts leaking water? I wonder how much power that needs?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Dayton Audio QEX19 Quadpod Self-Amplified Sound Exciter

so give it a try yourself. get two of those, will only cost 40 bones. *shrug*


----------



## SB3BabyHuey (Jan 27, 2009)

req said:


> Dayton Audio QEX19 Quadpod Self-Amplified Sound Exciter
> 
> so give it a try yourself. get two of those, will only cost 40 bones. *shrug*


Some try these, sound like butt shakers for HT stuff


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

ya but supposedly does full range. i doubt it will sound good though. better off making electrostats that are clear and cover the entire windscreen. now THATS an idea


----------



## kustomkaraudio (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd want the windshield, for " up front bass ":


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

If the idea works it could be nuts. Think about the "cone area" your rear glass has. 1/2mm of xmax would be a **** ton of displacement.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

I knew of a UK company who had excitors for cars about 10yrs ago, wouldn't divulge much info as were at the devlopment stage, but their units were only good down to 200Hz so not going to be suitable for subs. They did say you could run multiple exciters for greater volume and could use any area of the car for them, dash, rear shelf, doors etc-but no mention of glass then.

Can't see how they'd produce no sound outside the car either-if the window is the diaphram then inside is +ve pressue, outside -ve pressure-will still produce sound, just out of phase with the inside?!


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

The Baron Groog said:


> I knew of a UK company who had excitors for cars about 10yrs ago, wouldn't divulge much info as were at the devlopment stage, but their units were only good down to 200Hz so not going to be suitable for subs. They did say you could run multiple exciters for greater volume and could use any area of the car for them, dash, rear shelf, doors etc-but no mention of glass then.
> 
> Can't see how they'd produce no sound outside the car either-if the window is the diaphram then inside is +ve pressue, outside -ve pressure-will still produce sound, just out of phase with the inside?!


What the hell is an excitor, sounds like something a woman would use under her hood


----------



## hottcakes (Jul 14, 2010)

these Daytons seem good for the price. looked up some videos and people do seem to get creative with them. don't really know the quality since they're just crappy home made videos, or at the least the ones i saw were.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i was thinking more along the lines of electrostats across the windscreen of a vehicle. create a transparent electrostat speaker that goes across the entire dash board from left to right and you would have something real good. a light weight clear cellophane impregnated with magnetic material over a see-through electrically conductive lattice on each side would work. put a divider in the middle so you have a left and right channel separated by the center line of the vehicle and you could have a awesome sound stage! imagine what a 30 inch long by 4 inch tall speaker with 2~4 mm of excursion would displace, and being able to go from 400hz to 20khz! youd only need a midbass in the kicks or doors, or even the dash or pillars!

i guess the only downside is the need to vent the rear wave somewhere to avoid cancellation. maybe sealing the rear area to the window\dash and putting some kind of vent into the frame would work ... hmmmm....

i could be on to something


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

ItalynStylion said:


> If the idea works it could be nuts. Think about the "cone area" your rear glass has. 1/2mm of xmax would be a **** ton of displacement.


I would think that the efficiency on this would be extremely low. Thanks to Hoffman's Iron Law, a transducer will *always* be more efficient at one frequency range than another. That's why an array of small woofers can often outperform one big woofer, and why it's kinda misguided when people are always clamoring for bigger and bigger subwoofers... Sometimes smaller is better.

So I'd think that a sheet of glass would have an extraordinarily low FS, which means that the efficiency would be very low.

Admittedly, the sheer size of the thing would increase efficiency, and amplifiers are cheap...


----------



## Streetbeat Customz (Mar 19, 2011)

Im doubting it will take that 30hz tone lol


----------

